# Temporary :+(



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

View attachment 16383


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

When does the SDB have to be returned


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Maybe if I just paint it chrome he'll not notice


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Permenant


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Permenant


- Only until it's mine


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Daren said:


> - Only until it's mine


bugger forgot about that


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Permenant
> 
> View attachment 16384


Now that is LM brand loyalty!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

indeed


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

What grinder is that?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

LM Vulcano I believe


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rid land you are getting good at this


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Is it a mazzer custom job? (Looks a bit like a kold)

What diffrences have been made less, retention?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

different aesthetics, better put together better adjustment mechanism, no real difference to the retention


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

We had a good laugh with the GS3 earlier doing a side by side with the SDB.

It pours beautifully in comparison when you're looking at it but we were unable to get a consistent pour (whereas the SDB is bang on every time).

This is pretty much entirely down to prep though, my environment is set up for dosing into *my* portafilter and tamping *my* porfafilter - trying to distribute and tamp the la marzocco spouted job on my crappy tamping mat didn't work so well so we were all over the show. Amazing what different a bit of prep make really. Suspect in a few days once the real owner has it at their house with their set-up it'll do the job more than nicely.

I want one now.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

A damn shame. Alright for some though, eh Dave?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

\ said:


> We had a good laugh with the GS3 earlier doing a side by side with the SDB. It pours beautifully in comparison when you're looking at it but we were unable to get a consistent pour (whereas the SDB is bang on every time). This is pretty much entirely down to prep though' date=' my environment is set up for dosing into *my* portafilter and tamping *my* porfafilter - trying to distribute and tamp the la marzocco spouted job on my crappy tamping mat didn't work so well so we were all over the show. Amazing what different a bit of prep make really. Suspect in a few days once the real owner has it at their house with their set-up it'll do the job more than nicely. I want one now.[/quote']
> 
> Hey Robashton
> 
> ...


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I'm probably the wrong person to ask @Nod - The only experience I have is with my EK43 and Sage Dual Boiler (literally, this is the first time I've ever done home coffee).

I can prep consistently in my own environment but stick in me in a shop or somebody elses kitchen and I'd likely crumble


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

\ said:


> I'm probably the wrong person to ask @Nod - The only experience I have is with my EK43 and Sage Dual Boiler (literally' date=' this is the first time I've ever done home coffee). I can prep consistently in my own environment but stick in me in a shop or somebody elses kitchen and I'd likely crumble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Don't tamp on the spouts - use the flat bit at the back of the pf on the counter


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> Don't tamp on the spouts - use the flat bit at the back of the pf on the counter


Ha! That is such a good idea and one I have never thought of... Nice one Jeebsy. Funny the things you don't think about...


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

the spouts are designed to snap off if you exert 'too much' tamping force iirc

there is also a flat spot on the pf just in front of the spouts that you are meant to use for tamping


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Or use a tamping stand. Problem regarding spouts...solved!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Fevmeister said:


> the spouts are designed to snap off if you exert 'too much' tamping force iirc
> 
> there is also a flat spot on the pf just in front of the spouts that you are meant to use for tamping


Not a chance in hell they would ever snap off on the PF's I have, I'm fairly confident I would jump up and down on them and they would stay put!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Fevmeister said:


> the spouts are designed to snap off if you exert 'too much' tamping force iirc


That is not a device to help test tamp pressure btw


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Not a chance in hell they would ever snap off on the PF's I have, I'm fairly confident I would jump up and down on them and they would stay put!


Not on LMs.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It is to allow you to switch between single and double spouts


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

I thought they just snapped off fairly easily


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Don't all spouts screw on? Made of metal, can't see how they'd snap off?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Don't all spouts screw on? Made of metal, can't see how they'd snap off?


Most LMs come with 'breakaway' spouts, which have a habit of flying off quite easily and going under things/getting lost.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

They have a rubber seal around them and the idea is that you push the spout away from you to break the seal meaning you can replace it with your other spout. It saves having to have 2 pf handles if you rarely use a twin (or single) spout. They are not that easy to remove I suspect, or should `i say, mine were not easy


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

didnt know you had a lm david, why did you get rid?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fevmeister said:


> didnt know you had a lm david, why did you get rid?


I had a 5 month old LM GS3 Auto in September last year. It was ok but not nearly as good as all the hype. It has a lot of admirable points but did it make a better cuppa than the next machine.....(fill in your own answer)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

GS3 complete with custom display name (dfk41!)


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Don't tamp on the spouts - use the flat bit at the back of the pf on the counter


Yup. Can't do that at my house because my counter is really crap, tamping mat just falls off - not an issue for me with my stuff but the LM portafilter is no good for my counter


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> I had a 5 month old LM GS3 Auto in September last year. It was ok but not nearly as good as all the hype. It has a lot of admirable points but did it make a better cuppa than the next machine.....(fill in your own answer)


Machine is only as good as the barista .....and grinder. MUST have the best grinder too


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Machine is only as good as the barista .....and grinder. MUST have the best grinder too


so are you saying, as a highly regarded and skilled barista, that the machine really has any influence......lol

the grinder was probably my trusty mc2


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> so are you saying, as a highly regarded and skilled barista, that the machine really has any influence......lol
> 
> the grinder was probably my trusty mc2


Machine has far less influence than the barista. No machine can correct a bad/inconsistent recipe .

Take a really consistent barista and get him/her to play on a couple of machines for a few days side-by-side using the same coffee, grinder ...then perhaps subtle differences in the cup will become apparent.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> ...then perhaps subtle differences in the cup will become apparent.


Is this before or after I add my milk....LOL


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Is this before or after I add my milk....LOL


You might as well have any old machine which can steam milk then ; )


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> Don't tamp on the spouts - use the flat bit at the back of the pf on the counter











For those who haven't seen the portafilter in question


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> I had a 5 month old LM GS3 Auto in September last year. It was ok but not nearly as good as all the hype. It has a lot of admirable points but did it make a better cuppa than the next machine.....(fill in your own answer)


Sorry to derail the thread but where do you buy that anti-scratch matting on top of the machine?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

risky said:


> Sorry to derail the thread but where do you buy that anti-scratch matting on top of the machine?


http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002F4LSV4?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

risky said:


> Sorry to derail the thread but where do you buy that anti-scratch matting on top of the machine?


I bought some a few months ago from either Amazon or eBay (can't remember which) for my Verona's cup tray. It was a similar price to the Amazon link shown in dfk41's reply. But yesterday a bought a 300mm x 1.2m rolled-up piece from Poundworld (not Poundland) in Burton-on-Trent. Cost: £1.00 (obviously). It's the identical stuff!









Tony.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@risky

Purchased this last week (was £1.85 then but just gone up a few pennies).


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Thanks very much everyone. I'll check the pound shop first of all.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It is not possible to see from the photo's but if that matting is "closed cell" Ie little or no air space between the weave it will tend to over heat the machine as it reduces / blocks the ventilation grills. I think Dave "C" made reference to this problem previously.

An alternative is the chip /fry draining mats which have a 5 or 6 mm grid pattern giving protection and ventilation, easily cut to size / shape with scissors.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I use this stuff:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003FTH9BG?colid=14LJ2T4W8GQTP&coliid=I2BI62J2X7FMJ1&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pd_S_ttl

does the trick and doesn't impede ventilation.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Rob666 said:


> I use this stuff:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003FTH9BG?colid=14LJ2T4W8GQTP&coliid=I2BI62J2X7FMJ1&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pd_S_ttl
> 
> does the trick and doesn't impede ventilation.


That's available in poundland.

For a pound.


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> It is not possible to see from the photo's but if that matting is "closed cell" Ie little or no air space between the weave it will tend to over heat the machine as it reduces / blocks the ventilation grills. I think Dave "C" made reference to this problem previously.
> 
> An alternative is the chip /fry draining mats which have a 5 or 6 mm grid pattern giving protection and ventilation, easily cut to size / shape with scissors.


This is the material that most of us are using.

Photos are: close-up showing material structure, photo setup - to put it into context, matting in situ on Verona cup tray, matting lifted away showing vent louvres, dust pattern and slight marking of stainless surface and finally, surface wiped with dry microfibre cloth to demonstrate that marking is not permanent.

Note: The little marks still seen 'on' the stainless surface are actually reflections of marks on the underside of the cabinets just above the machine. The stainless itself is spotless.

My Verona's brew boiler is left switched on for about 15 hours a day, with the steam boiler powered up as required. The cups have never felt unduly hot, nor am I aware of any overheating problem in the four months I've had the machine. The matting has not degraded in any way due to the prolonged heat.

















Tony


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The material you are showing is certainly more open cell than a similar material that I had. I would still suggest that the body of the material would still considerably reduce the ventilation area slots in the cup tray, in addition to the insulating effect of the foam on the rest of the cup tray material.

I am sure in the short term a little extra heat will not cause any problems, I would be more concerned about the longer term effect of heat on the electronic components and wiring.

I too have the Verona (2 nd) and run to a similar time profile as yourself, I have the "chip draining" mesh on my cup tray and fixed on the drip tray to prevent scratching.

The Verona does "lash out" a considerable amount of heat and I am sure that Quick Mill calculated how much ventilation was required and any reduction can only be detrimental.

As long as you are happy with the material on your machine , that is all that matters.


----------

